# A YMCA program feeding into you school



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2012)

I've been approached by the local Y about volunteering to teach a program there. I wouldn't be paid, nor would the students be charged. I run a school where I do charge a fee in a space rented at my church. I'm looking for assistance from others who have dealt with YMCA's to discuss with them plans to feed Y students into my school. How best to discuss the subject of, "this is a beginner's program I'd teach at the Y. If they want to advance, there is my school."

Thanks for your help in advance.


----------



## clfsean (Jan 16, 2012)

IcemanSK said:


> I've been approached by the local Y about volunteering to teach a program there. I wouldn't be paid, nor would the students be charged. I run a school where I do charge a fee in a space rented at my church. I'm looking for assistance from others who have dealt with YMCA's to discuss with them plans to feed Y students into my school. How best to discuss the subject of, "this is a beginner's program I'd teach at the Y. If they want to advance, there is my school."
> 
> Thanks for your help in advance.



Eh.... it's business & all. I understand it. I don't care for it.

I just took over teaching at a gym where the previous "teacher" was using this gym as a feeder to his school. However this was without telling anybody when they started & only when the kid reached "x" level. So on let's say Monday they were all good & happy at the gym then a test on Tuesday & then they were told no further unless they go his school on Wednesday. That's just wrong. I've got a planned curriculum to run at this place that could take most of the kids there into their late teens. At this gym... not anywhere else. 

If you tell them up front, that's one thing. But there may be reasons why the program is being offered for free by the Y. I teach for free at a county rec center & there's exactly $0 charge to any student. No test fees. No this fees, no that fees. They buy their uniforms & weapons so they know what the cost is of everything as opposed to me buying it for them & then charging them extra. For me, it's a chance to pay forward what's been given to me in the way of MA. 

That's just me though... YMMV.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2012)

Thanks clfsean. I fully intend to be up front about my plans. That's why I'm asking on this board. I'm looking for advice on how to to dicuss the subject of things like, 1) Do they intend to charge the students? 2) Uniform fees. 3) Gear costs. 3) Testing fees 4) Feeding into my school, etc.


----------



## wildcat91 (Jan 16, 2012)

I think it could work well if you eliminate the overlap between the two programs and I would suggest maybe age based.  The YMCA's around here usually have an "Intro to ..." class.  Your model might have a "Tiny Tigers/Little Ningas" type program at the Y that is limited to kids 5-7.  From there you could offer the kids who have completed a free month trial.  All depends on what the Y's intentions are witht he program.  If they only intend to ever offer an intro class the referals will take care of themselves.  Parents of little Johnny will be asking you what they can do after they complete the program.


----------



## Aiki Lee (Jan 16, 2012)

I'd say do it if you are really up for it, it could be good just to get the word out around town about your school. 

My father, brothers and I used to teach at the Y. We were paid, but they would overload us with kids. At one time we had 50 children under 7 in one class even though we requested a max of 30. So keep that in mind. About feeding it into your school, what about uniform costs or equipment? The staff at the Y knows that's not free right?

1) If they charge students anything at all, you should get some of the money period. It is your time and energy being used.
2 and 3) At the very least you should not eat the cost of uniforms or equipment. Either the Y will pay or the students. Perhaps you shouldn't charge for testing, but still charge for any belts, certificates or whatever after promotion.
4)  Also I think it is good to let the program end there and encourage people to go to your school after their first successful testing or promotion.
If you have senior studnets maybe they could even be used to help out with this while you run your commercial school.


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 16, 2012)

Himura Kenshin said:


> I'd say do it if you are really up for it, it could be good just to get the word out around town about your school.
> 
> My father, brothers and I used to teach at the Y. We were paid, but they would overload us with kids. At one time we had 50 children under 7 in one class even though we requested a max of 30. So keep that in mind. About feeding it into your school, what about uniform costs or equipment? The staff at the Y knows that's not free right?
> 
> ...



Thanks for sharing your experiences with this. My motivations for doing this & their motivations need to be compatible, if not the same. My church program is small, & I would like to grow it. I see the Y. as one possible way to do that. I'm not able to rely on senior students at this point. So, it would be all me.

I'm a bit leery of this Y, honestly. I'm a member there, & was approached in December 2010 & asked if I'd be interested in teaching a class, then. I said, "yes," & gave them my info. I heard nothing from them after that. Last month, I brought it up to a trainer there & she said, "we've had several changes at the top in the last year. Why don't you think about it again, cuz we'd love to have you." I'm not sure that they really know what they want past me to teach for free. I'm not sure we can be on the same page. But, then again, I won't know until I sit down with them to flesh things out a bit.

Your experience has opened my eyes a great deal! Thanks again!


----------



## 1 TKD (Mar 20, 2014)

This is a difficult thing to do if you already have a program going somewhere else.  I haven't worked with the Y, but I have successfully done short, 3 week, after-school programs that served as feeder programs to my school.  

Depending on what they Y wants, you could just do a large class once a month or every few weeks that would serve as both a fun activity for the kids there and an opportunity for them to discover what you do at your school.  It would be like a large intro lesson and you could send the kids home with a special offer and information about your school.  

But trying to run a separate program the feeds into the current program you are already running sounds like a ton of work.  You'll want to consider ROI of your time, money and energy.  

John Karstadt
1 TKD


----------

